# Very thin gelding belonging to someone



## nootka (Sep 21, 2005)

to get someone out to have a look at this horse if I can get an address?

Here is one of the pictures that the "neighbor" sent me (asking if this looks right):







THe others show the same if not worse condition. I have heard that this person is trying to "hide" the gelding from the previous owner as that person tried to repossess the horse when they saw the condition of the horse, before (don't know why they weren't successful).

I feel awful about this, but have told this person to try and report her, so this horse does not continue like this, I also warned her he is very ill at this point and anything could happen....she says he gets pellets every day, but no hay.






Is there someone in the So. Cal (near Disneyland) that can assist somehow?

Liz M>


----------



## wewindwalker (Sep 21, 2005)

The pic you showed doesn't really show anything other than he is dirty.

Lots of people feed a total pellet food and no hay. I don't agree with that they need hay or grass, too. JMO


----------



## Gini (Sep 21, 2005)

Liz,

Can you send other pictures that possibly show more? There is someone just

north of LA that could go down and have a look. Can you get the address

for us? I have to agree with Evelyn tho, that what the picture shows is just a very

dirty horse.

Gini


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, to me, the angles of his hips show the lack of flesh there, but I will upload the other pics. Yes, he's dirty, and I believe they have not had but one rain recently in that area, and he is not groomed, but that is not what worries me.

Next post, the other pics.

Liz


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2005)

I can see his spine even through the dirty fur...

If I am not seeing what I see, then I guess I will drop it.

Yes, I do know some people feed a pelleted diet, but it looks to me as if that is not enough for this horse. Either he needs more of the pellets, or he needs hay in addition, maybe wormed.

Liz


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 21, 2005)

He is very, very thin, Liz. Never mind the dirt - and you are right - we have had no rain here (with the ONE exception of yesterday).

Can the neighbor call her local Animal Control (or visit in person) and discuss her concerns? If nothing else, maybe she can convince an officer to drop by the house and visit. That might be enough of a "wake-up"call to the owners.

Orange County Animal Control (covers Anaheim)

561 City Drive South

Orange, CA 92668

(714) 935-6848

Orange County SPCA

(714) 596-7387

Anaheim Equestrian Center (may be able to help with local recue orgs)

(714) 535-3510


----------



## Gini (Sep 21, 2005)

Liz

I'm sorry! I can now see what you are talking about. If you can get me an address CMHR can get this checked into.


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2005)

I will ask how she wants to handle it. They have been discussing this and they want to find the best way to get help. I believe the person (the one reporting to me) knows of Andrea and would be amenable to meeting w/her both for her own education as well as her evaluation of the condition of the gelding, though I can see he needs help and they say he's lost considerable weight in 6 weeks' time.

Thank you for the addresses, I will provide them, also.

Liz


----------



## fourhorses (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for stepping in to help this little horse.





Along with looking thin I am wondering about that hairy coat in So. California.


----------



## nootka (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not sure about the coat, but it is my experience that malnourished horses in general will have a thicker coat than they need (no matter the season).

When our old mare got here, she was 21 and very thin, but she had a six inch long winter coat, no lie! I had no idea she was so frail under there as the hair was so thick. She has never had a coat like that since.

Also Jack, my little colt that the people starved for 8 months had a thick and scraggly remnant of his winter coat even though he was so thin and his hooves had not grown so much, his coat was still thick.

I have made contact w/someone who will be able to look in on him and hopefully give us some advice as to what to do.

I wish the person that owns him would just accept some helpful advice and get him straightened out, but from what I know, that probably won't be the case.

I will try and update you when I hear anything.

Liz


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, with that coat removed this guy would be far thinner than he should be. I see one in the background who is fat and shed.......this one is not. So, I'm thinking that the individual animal probably needs some individual attention. It appears he may need deworming big time, and some specialized feeding. Malnourished animals will "hold" a coat, look scruffy (they are) and use all nourishment to keep organs going, not the coat/hooves/etc. It may be that they are group feeding and he isn't allowed to be "one of the group". This happens on many farms. It takes some extra time and energy but, I believe if given that one-on-one care he will rebound. We all know how hard it is once they have gotten below a certain level, to get good health back.

Hope someone can help the person who has him to see the need to help him, NOW.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad someone is going to check in on the situation - please keep us posted.

Regarding the hairy coat, my guys have already started growing their winter coats, but are not nearly as hairy as this little guy...


----------



## liltnt (Sep 22, 2005)

I will go


----------



## nootka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi,

Well, the horse in the background is a mare I sold to the person next door. They are or were in the same paddock but belonged to separate people. So since they are so close, the person that is reporting this has been slipping him some hay and also groomed him some. The owner of the gelding is one of those that thinks less food equals smaller height, from what I gather.

The person that owns the white mare (my Goldie) is keeping a good eye on her condition and that is what has alarmed her is that this guy was not in a good weight to begin with, but now he is losing weight, so she feels that feeding him some hay is ok, and I guess I would do the same thing in her place.

liltnt, how close to Anaheim are you?

I believe we have someone going out there soon to check on him, but not 100% certain.

Liz


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 23, 2005)

email me i know a couple mini people very close to that area (within 10 miles or so)

And yes he looks more then just dirty to me


----------



## liltnt (Sep 24, 2005)

I am about an hour and a half away but am willing to make the trip.


----------

